# Scary pics of 5 year old Michelins



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

I'll let the pictures speak for themselves, the '5004' is manufacturing week number 50, year 2004


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tyre*

I never liked XC Camper tyre but have they been Kerbed?


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

They don't looked like they've been curbed...scary though


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Simple answer, they have been over-loaded, I did it once to a set of artic trailer tyres, ruined 6 super singles - expensive lesson! - Michael


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

wooly said:


> Hi Simple answer, they have been over-loaded, I did it once to a set of artic trailer tyres, ruined 6 super singles - expensive lesson! - Michael


Maybe that Michael or maybe under-inflated, either could damage the side wall as in Jean-Luc's picture.










MHS...Rob


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

wooly said:


> Hi Simple answer, they have been over-loaded, I did it once to a set of artic trailer tyres, ruined 6 super singles - expensive lesson! - Michael


Sorry wooly, but I have never overloaded, I am conscientious on the issue and have had the MH on a weighbridge a number of times.
teemyob, it is not my driving style to abuse tyres and most definitely do not remember kerbing them.
The whole tyre suffered from crazing but the picure is of the worst bit.
As an aside, the five tyres were date stamped with varying dates over a two month time span :?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Could this be UV damage then?

Gerald


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Motorhomersimpson said:


> Maybe that Michael or maybe under-inflated, either could damage the side wall as in Jean-Luc's picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the record. The tyres were meticulously maintained at pressures advised by Michelin for the actual axle weights.


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Jean-luc, Accepted, but the vertical blebs are a sign of sidewall damage, they need changing now. - Michael


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

I could not see the rim in the photo but if the tyre had been kerbed or damaged by a pothole you might expect some signs of damage to the wheel rim as well. 

Otherwise, my guess is that the tyre wall damage could be due to heat build-up as the result of running the tyre at or near maximum load at motorway speeds. (I once had a set of Goodyears that became too hot to touch after a fast run. They seemed not to suffer any permanent damage but it was unnerving.)

SD


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Jean-Luc said:


> Motorhomersimpson said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe that Michael or maybe under-inflated, either could damage the side wall as in Jean-Luc's picture.
> ...


Hi Jean-Luc,

that's why I stated 'maybe' :wink: Just trying to give an answer to your problem 

Have you owned the vehicle all the time the tyres have been fitted?

MHS...Rob


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

To me it looks as if the tyre had some defect in its wall? 



Mick


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Damage like this is often caused by oil or some other chemical being on the tyre. 

It is also possible that the tyre has sustained some damage in its earlier life and allowed moisture/oil into the construction. This could take 2 to 3 years before the damage is as it is now.

If you use a pressure washer on wheels you can also damage the side wall, you might not see the damage but some pressure washer are powerful enough to cut into the side wall of a tyre.

It would be most unlikely that the tyre had a manufacturing defect as this would have shown up before the tyre was nearly 6 years old


Richard...


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

To answer previous posts, I have owned the vehicle since new, I took delivery July '05
richard, the tyres in question are date-stamped making them 5 years and 7 weeks old as I write this.
The age of the other 4 tyres are, 5004 (also cracking but not as bad as the one pictured), 5104 OK, 0905 OK and 1005 OK.
It looks like the 5004 (mid Dec) ones are ageing much faster than the other three. Makes one wonder if there was a batch problem.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd contact the manufacturer they might be interested, they might even replace them on a part worn basis, IE they'd only charge you for the unused tread.

You have nothing to lose, mentioning that you are a member of this site might also help.


Kev.


----------



## jocie (Dec 24, 2006)

Just for your reference, the Michelin XC tyres on my Hymer 544 did me for 8 years and 34000 miles, and had absolutely perfect looking sidewalls and treads when I replaced them.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

The writing is on the wall - "FK & KN" - I think I know what that stands for!


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Interestingly both the 5004 were originally on the front end before I changed fronts to back and visa versa about 2 years ago. 
The front end would have been original from SEVEL, while the spare and the ones on the back would have being fitted at the Alko factory when the chassis was added. 
The more I consider the situation the more I think it's all beginning to point in the direction of a batch manufacturing issue at Michelin. 
I have emailed Michelin for their observations.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

i had the same on mine its due to standing for to long in the same place 
if you jack up the m/h and spin the wheel and look at it at a 33% angle you will see a flat spot, water trapped inside the rim rots the tyre from the inside 
chapter


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

chapter said:


> i had the same on mine its due to standing for to long in the same place
> if you jack up the m/h and spin the wheel and look at it at a 33% angle you will see a flat spot, water trapped inside the rim rots the tyre from the inside
> chapter


As I am conscious of what you say chapter, during periods when we are not using the MH I take it for a drive (usually a distance of about 30 kms) every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

so do i in the winter, and every w/e from march to the end oct we travel 250+ miles but they still had flat spots on the rear 
chapter


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

In Oct 09 I changed all five tyre due to the age, they still had plenty thread on them, showed no signs of cracking or brittleness, but at seven yeat old I wasn't prepared to embark on a trip to Europe with tyre so old.
One of the tyres had spent all of it's life has as a spare apart from 21 miles before I decided to change them.

It is simply not safe to drive with very old tyres, not even using them as a spare.

Please, for your own safety, check the date code on the inside of the tyre wall, if it's over six year old change them for new. The cost of five tyres is not worth risking your life for.


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Changed mine as the walls on the inside started to develop bulges just the same shape as yours,mine were o4 tyres aswell, if i'd left them i'm sure they would have become as bad, also i did start having blow outs, one after the other, so it must just be an age thing. Dennis


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

What pressure are you running them at?


----------

